# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Ingevallen gezicht

## rose06

ik heb een ingevallen gezicht gekregen kan dat door te weinig slaap komen vermoeitheid. kan dat weg gaan.

----------


## dotito

Dat kan door van alles komen. Diëten, laat uitgaan, vermoeidheid, roken, drinken, veroudering, ongezonde voedingsstijl, kan ook in de genen zitten, enz....

Anders moet je eens langs een schoonheidsspecialiste gaan, die weten altijd wel raad. Je kan ook eens een masker proberen om u huid te verstevigen. En u huid goed verzorgen is ook belangrijk.

Natuurlijk meer slapen kan nooit geen kwaad, en is altijd goed.

Groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------

